# Rancho Mirage or Scottsdale in June?



## ccy (Oct 20, 2007)

Which has hotter temperature?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2007)

This is a very handy website to answer those kinds of questions:  http://www.weatherunderground.com/

Rancho Mirage - Looks like the normal high for June is around 105 - end of month is significantly hotter.

Scottsdale - normal high in June is around 105.

I would go as early in the month as possible, as temps are about 10 degrees cooler then.


----------

